# Moving to DC



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone. I look forward to becoming more active with this group as I am soon moving to D.C. Cant wait to meet everyone at some meetings.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Chris,

here you go:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/3009-mid-atlantic-dendro-society-54.html


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks, been a member of that group for a while.


----------

